# Chief of Irans Quds Force claims Iraq, south Lebanon under his control



## kirkuki (Apr 29, 2012)

Chief of Irans Quds Force claims Iraq, south Lebanon under his control
Commander of Irans Quds Force, Brig. Gen. Qasem Soleimani has said that the Islamic Republic controls one way or another over Iraq and south Lebanon and that Tehran is capable of influencing the advent of Islamist governments in order to fight arrogant powers, ISNA student agency reported on Thursday.

The enemies are trying to besiege the Islamic Republic of Iran, but this symposium is an opportunity for thousands of youth who play an influential role in the Islamic awareness to travel Iran and shed sensitivities of Iran-phobia by observing the an Islamic government founded on religious principles in Iran, Gen. Soleimani, who reports directly to Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei, said.

Speaking about Iran and Lebanon, Gen. Soleimani said: These regions are one way or another subject to the control of the Islamic Republic of Iran and its ideas.

Gen. Soleimani was speaking during a student symposium titled The Youth and Islamic Awareness.

The Quds Force, established during the Iran-Iraq war, is in charge of external security operations aimed at exporting the Islamic Revolution.

In January 2012, UKs The Guardian reported that the head of Irans Quds force had conveyed a message to U.S. CIA director David Petraeus telling him that he was in charge of Irans policy in the region.

General Petraeus, you should know that Qassem Suleimani controls the policy for Iran with respect to Iraq, Lebanon, Gaza, and Afghanistan. And indeed, the ambassador in Baghdad is a Quds Force member. The individual whos going to replace him is a Quds Force member, The Guardian reported.

Petraeus had admitted that most of U.S. diplomatic efforts in Iraq and elsewhere in the Middle East were undermined by the work of Suleimani, according to the Guardian.

Mowaffak al-Rubaie, Iraqs former national security minister, told the London-based asharq al-Awsat newspaper in July 2010, He (Suleimani) is the most powerful man in Iraq without question, Nothing gets done without him.


so does US still want to sell them F16s ???


----------



## Jos (Apr 29, 2012)

Whats your source ?


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

Any Iranian Nobel Prize Laureates? Nope.
Any important Iranian medical discoveries? Nope
Any groundbreaking Iranian scientific research? Nope
Any significant Iranian inventions? Nope

Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...


----------



## kirkuki (Apr 30, 2012)

Jos said:


> Whats your source ?



Chief of Iran


----------



## JStone (May 1, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Whats your source ?
> ...



Another iranian braintrust.


----------



## RoccoR (May 3, 2012)

kirkuki,  _*et al,*_

While this is "claim;" I don't think that it is totally true.



kirkuki said:


> Chief of Irans Quds Force claims Iraq, south Lebanon under his control
> Commander of Irans Quds Force, Brig. Gen. Qasem Soleimani has said that the Islamic Republic controls one way or another over Iraq and south Lebanon and that Tehran is capable of influencing the advent of Islamist governments in order to fight arrogant powers, ISNA student agency reported on Thursday.


*(COMMENT)*

BG Soleimani is suggesting that the IRGC-QF has control over Hezbollah.  I don't think that Sheik Hassan Nasrallah (Defacto Leader and General-Secretary of Hezbollah) sees it quite that way.  There is no question that Hezbollah has found a benefactor in Iran (via QF), and an ally in Iran; that is much different from  exercising "command and /or control."  In as much as they are allies, Iran does have some influence and contacts in Hezbollah, but, Sheik Nasrallah is independent thinker and not a puppet of Iran.



			
				EXCERPTs - Council on Foreign Relations:  Profile: Hassan Nasrallah said:
			
		

> Viewed as an extremist by Israel and the West, Nasrallah is a prominent figure in Lebanese politics. Charismatic, highly intelligent, and deeply religious, his face appears on billboards, key chains, and screensavers; excerpts of his speeches are even used as cell phone ringtones.
> 
> ...   ...   ...
> 
> ...



Hezbollah is the fulcrum on which Lebanese Power rests; the balance between factions.  And Sheik Hassan Nasrallah is becoming more influential in the government.  Sheik Nasrallah does not want to trade that for a place as a puppet of a different foreign power.  Nasrallah doesn't even want to give the appearance that he is controlled by the Iranians.  The Lebanese want a leader to follow that will choose its destiny; not hand it away.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## kirkuki (May 4, 2012)

it is true Iraq is leaning towards iran , Iraq has let Iran use its air space to transfer weapons to Assad .
Iraq excludes ExxonMobil from 4th round bidding and replaces him with a Syrian oil company.


----------



## JStone (May 4, 2012)

> The Lebanese want a leader to follow that will choose its destiny; not hand it away.



Lebanon used to be a beautiful country when populated mostly by Maronite Christians until the muhammadan invaded and fucked the country up as the muhammadan fucks up every country.

The ancient Phoenicians invented the alphabet.  The muhammadan invented terrorism


----------



## waltky (Oct 9, 2012)

Mebbe we left too soon...

*Al-Qaida making comeback in Iraq, officials say*
_Oct 9,`12  -- Al-Qaida is rebuilding in Iraq and has set up training camps for insurgents in the nation's western deserts as the extremist group seizes on regional instability and government security failures to regain strength, officials say._


> Iraq has seen a jump in al-Qaida attacks over the last 10 weeks, and officials believe most of the fighters are former prisoners who have either escaped from jail or were released by Iraqi authorities for lack of evidence after the U.S. military withdrawal last December. Many are said to be Saudi or from Sunni-dominated Gulf states.  During the war and its aftermath, U.S. forces, joined by allied Sunni groups and later by Iraqi counterterror forces, managed to beat back al-Qaida's Iraqi branch.
> 
> But now, Iraqi and U.S. officials say, the insurgent group has more than doubled in numbers from a year ago - from about 1,000 to 2,500 fighters. And it is carrying out an average of 140 attacks each week across Iraq, up from 75 attacks each week earlier this year, according to Pentagon data.  "AQI is coming back," U.S. Sen. Lindsey Graham, a Republican from South Carolina, declared in an interview last month while visiting Baghdad.  The new growth of al-Qaida in Iraq, also known as the Islamic State of Iraq, is not entirely unexpected. Last November, the top U.S. military official in Iraq, Army Gen. Lloyd Austin, predicted "turbulence" ahead for Iraq's security forces. But he doubted Iraq would return to the days of widespread fighting between Shiite militias and Sunni insurgents, including al-Qaida, that brought the Islamic country to the brink of civil war.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 10, 2012)

Granny says, "Dat's right - dey oughta be buyin' dey's weapons from us...

*Iraq reconsiders $4 billion Russian arms plans*
_Nov 10,`12 -- Iraq is reconsidering plans to buy more than $4 billion in arms from Russia, officials said Saturday, throwing the proposed purchase into question just weeks after it was announced._


> The turnaround follows the ouster of Russia's defense minister earlier this week, and allegations by Iraqi lawmakers and local media that the pending deal is tainted by graft.  Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki traveled to Moscow in October and outlined plans to buy the weapons, including helicopter gunships and air defense missiles.  The deal would have strengthened Russia's ties to oil-rich Iraq at a time when the ruling regime of longtime Mideast ally Syria risks falling in the country's civil war.
> 
> It now appears unlikely the sale will go through as previously planned.  "When the prime minister returned from his trip to Russia, he started reviewing the deal as a whole," the prime minister's spokesman, Ali al-Moussawi, said Saturday. "The deal now is under investigation. So far, nothing has been proven. A new committee has been formed to avoid any suspicions."   The comments came a day after Russian President Vladimir Putin reshuffled the nation's top military brass following the removal of Defense Minister Anatoly Serdyukov earlier in the week.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Iraq cancels $4.2bn Russian arms deal over 'corruption'*
_10 November 2012 - Iraq is rebuilding its armed forces_


> Iraq has cancelled a $4.2bn (£2.6bn) deal to buy arms from Russia because of concerns about "corruption", an Iraqi government advisor has said.  Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri Maliki has suspicions about corruption within his own team, his spokesman told the BBC.  The purchase - said to include attack helicopters and missiles - was only signed off in October.  Iraq has been rebuilding its armed forces since the end of US-led combat operations against insurgents.  One Russian military expert has suggested that the Iraqi authorities scuppered the Russian arms deal under pressure from Washington.
> 
> 'Arms monopoly'
> 
> ...


----------

